# Cheap ceramic light holders



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

I just bought a new ceramic bulb holder with screw fitting for £1.20 plus 80p p&p!

It was from www.sparkyselectrical.co.uk

tel 01202 390616

The website quotes £6.50 for p&p but I rang them and they agreed it was ridiculous and sent it for 80pence. This is a lot cheaper than all of the pet shops I have been in where they are £9.99. It arrived today and it is EXACTLY the same make/model as the £9.99 one.

Just though I'd pass that one on 8)


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah thanks it has to be said the prices for some of the stuff we use is ludicrous!set up costs are crazy really :evil:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Cool, great deal you got there


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

wow just goes to show how ripped off we are.


----------

